# SLX3 Handlebar & Clip-on Aeros??



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Are there approved clip-on aerobars for Easton carbon handlebars beside Easton? What do people use? Thanks


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, the round section near the stem clamp is good for aerobar clamps too.
Our Aeroforce CNT and Aeroforce MOD aero extensions are approved for clamping on our road bars.

Other aerobars with similar clamps should work too but we haven't tested them all and can't guarantee their performance


----------



## bicmcneal (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome.


----------

